# Being over the limit



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I am sure every one of us when fishing for a high limit fish like crappie or perch, have come in unintentinally with more then the limit (like 33 crappie instead of 30) It can be hard to keep an accurate count when you are slamming them. I was just wondering if anyone here has had any experience with a wildlife officer checking your fish and finding a couple extra fish. I am assuming that they would be lenient as it would obviously be an honest mistake but wasn't sure if that is the case.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I don;t think your going to talk yourself out of a ticket, 30 fish , ain;t 33. . if I was the gw you;d get fined. it is the law .


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I went out and bought a couple of those baseball counters. This is what i use when I am fishing for the high number limit fish. This works great and I always come back with the right number


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been there before... We were Perch fishing out of Wildwood, and it was "one of those days"... Down and up and I simply lost count. Thought we had 60 and he counted 62 or 63, can't remember. It was an honest mistake and he told us it wasn't a big deal and let us go. I showed him the counter and everything. I have a feeling if we would of been 10 or more over, the story would of ended differently...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

no never always count 3 times before going in :C


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

It's not worth the trouble. Don't count on them giving ya a break. Do a double count. Make it a habit to start your count at three and short yourself. 

Technically it's poaching if you're over limit and they can get tough.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It's not too often you hear of someone getting a break when it comes to the ODNR. I would have thought those officers can just look at a cooler of fish and know if your within the limits, wouldn't think they actually count every fish.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> I've been there before... We were Perch fishing out of Wildwood, and it was "one of those days"... Down and up and I simply lost count. Thought we had 60 and he counted 62 or 63, can't remember. It was an honest mistake and he told us it wasn't a big deal and let us go. I showed him the counter and everything. I have a feeling if we would of been 10 or more over, the story would of ended differently...


Thanks, that was what I was looking for someone that had an actual experience like that. I would never try to keep more then the limit (on those days I am lucky enough to get near it anyway!). It is hard to double check the count because I usually use a fish basket and short of taking each one out it is almost impossible to keep track. That is a good tip with the counter and also shorting the count by starting at 3. Thanks


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

It really is at the discretion of the game warden involved, If they can see it was a dead honest oops, sometimes the will let you slide. But if they have had a bad day, they might nail you to the wall. Always count, and recount. The clickers are great but often you forget to click it. always best to audit the cooler a few fish before limit.


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Personally I have never witnessed Game Officials checking limits on inland lakes for anything other than eyes on the the usual walleye waters. Erie is a different story however. I once had a wildlife officer checking our walleye cooler in the western basin but i guess he quit counting because it was very hot and we had 5 guys aboard and a full slimey cooler. Lucky for us the smaller fish were on the bottom because we later discovered we were 4 over the limit! Needless to say we COUNT FISH CAREFULLY before we come to shore. The golf counter is the way to go..Attach it to your cooler if possible so you dont forget.. If your perching toss your perch in a bucket, then count as you transfer them into the cooler..


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

whats a limit? never caught that many fish..


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I would get a counter now, as the new limit for crappie probably will be enforced. I would also make sure that all of your fish are over 9 inches as this will probably be the thing that they are most interested in. I know Wildlife Officers that will write you for 1 fish over the limit. I would count and recount and also measure your fish so that there is no question so you don't run into any problems. Better safe than sorry and for the price and hassle what is five minutes checking your catch.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

We had close to our 3 man limit of perch and I made them count everything in the cooler. We put them 1 at a time into another bucket to make sure we weren't over. 

The ODNR guy counted them (all 88) when we pulled the boat out and was a real nice guy too. Everything the other guys have said is right. Don't mess up and you won't have any problem.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Walleye 3 said:


> I would get a counter now, as the new limit for crappie probably will be enforced. I would also make sure that all of your fish are over 9 inches as this will probably be the thing that they are most interested in. I know Wildlife Officers that will write you for 1 fish over the limit. I would count and recount and also measure your fish so that there is no question so you don't run into any problems.  Better safe than sorry and for the price and hassle what is five minutes checking your catch.



Yea I don't keep them under 10in anyway unless they swallow the hook, any smaller then that is not worth the hassle to clean and cook.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

A friend told me about this techq. Being a 5 gal. bucket with you , fill 2/3 with water.Toss the perch into the bucket,when things slow down count them into the cooler.Use the clicker counter though so you have an accurate precise count.Dump the water back into the lake,refill with clean water you're ready to go.& your cooler is cleaner to boot,no perch barf.You can put a lid on the bucket, to cut down on splashing,just cut a hole in the middle on the lid.Glue or tape a ruler to the lid to measure your Jumbos !


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

fishing at pike island,they count the fish for you.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Think of explaining to the Game Warden as to why you are over your limit as an OOOPS

As to explaining to your wife why an affair with another woman was an OOOPS.

As all Game Wardens are different and women are all different . Do you want to bet your (___!___) exactly how they are going to take it ? Best advice is to avoid either situation.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

theres no reason to ever be over the limit. if the fishing is so good your losing count, stop, count them and go back to that up and down fishing. if its slow, then you have plenty of time to count fish. i use a clicker to keep track, once we get close to the limit, the cooler gets dumped on the deck or we put fish in 5 gal buckets and i count them one by one. once the limit is reached, i count again. ive been checked too many times to chance it. i think your being irresponsable or trying to pull a fast one going over the set limit. after all, how long does it really take you to count 30 fish, 3-4 minutes tops?? if your over the limit, you are in the wrong, no other way around it. this of course is my opinion, which you did ask you.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

There will be no "over the limit" on my boat. We count the fish. When in doubt, we recount the fish. When we get close to the limit, we count the fish.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

ezbite said:


> theres no reason to ever be over the limit. if the fishing is so good your losing count, stop, count them and go back to that up and down fishing. if its slow, then you have plenty of time to count fish. i use a clicker to keep track, once we get close to the limit, the cooler gets dumped on the deck or we put fish in 5 gal buckets and i count them one by one. once the limit is reached, i count again. ive been checked too many times to chance it. i think your being irresponsable or trying to pull a fast one going over the set limit. after all, how long does it really take you to count 30 fish, 3-4 minutes tops?? if your over the limit, you are in the wrong, no other way around it. this of course is my opinion, which you did ask you.


Not really, I actually asked if anyone had that actual experience. I am not "trying to pull a fast one" and keep two extra fish. I do try to keep an accurate count, and only one time in my entire life have has this situation ever came up. There is not exactly ample "deck space" on a 14ft boat. Of course it is wrong to break a law, but it is completely different to keep 30 walleye, vs an extra perch or crappie. I was just asking if anyone ran into this situation and was actually stopped by a wildlife officer. But thanks anyway for your "opinion"


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 2 live wells. I always keep mine separte.
1 i know how many i have!
2. It avoids disscusions with my partner who caught the most or the biggest.
3 Dont chance going over the limit!


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

no wake said:


> It's not too often you hear of someone getting a break when it comes to the ODNR. I would have thought those officers can just look at a cooler of fish and know if your within the limits, wouldn't think they actually count every fish.


no they don't count every fish,they watch you do it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Socom said:


> Of course it is wrong to break a law, but it is completely different to keep 30 walleye, vs an extra perch or crappie.


It's different in your eyes, and your fine may be lighter based on severity, but over the limit is over the limit and you can be punished for it. You may run into the right officer in the right mood and an honest mistake will earn you a warning, but I tend to agree with ezbite on this one. If you're aware of the limit when you go out, and you're aware of the limit when you come in, then when you come in over, you're putting yourself in a tough position and relying on the "good will" of the officer.

I can't give you a first hand story regarding limits but I can tell you that I've been "checked" 7 times in the 14 years I've needed a license. Of those 7 times, 1 time I left my license at home (bought a new wallet and didn't transfer it). The officer who checked me sent me home and ended my day of fishing. While it was an honest mistake on my part, it still cost me a day of fishing. Point being, it was up to him what decision to make, and according to him I could've been ticketed for not having a license because it wasn't in my possession.

I would think on your 14 ft. boat you could manage a system that would involve a clicker. Reel the fish in, take the hook out, hit the clicker, drop fish in basket. In any event, I think there's a lot of good tips in this thread and hopefully that helps you avoid any potential trouble.

Good luck.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Socom,

You can be busted for keeping just one extra. Mark my words. For one officer who lets you go for having one extra, there are 9 that would ticket you. Listen to the above dudes, it's good advice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Socom said:


> Not really, I actually asked if anyone had that actual experience. I am not "trying to pull a fast one" and keep two extra fish. I do try to keep an accurate count, and only one time in my entire life have has this situation ever came up. There is not exactly ample "deck space" on a 14ft boat. Of course it is wrong to break a law, but it is completely different to keep 30 walleye, vs an extra perch or crappie. I was just asking if anyone ran into this situation and was actually stopped by a wildlife officer. But thanks anyway for your "opinion"


By golly you're right and I'm wrong. You did ask for any experience and not my opinion. I've experienced being checked many time comming off the lake and never been issued a ticket or warning because I followed the law and didn't over bag. Your statement about keeping 30 walleye is different than keeping an extra perch or crappie has me baffled. Would you like to explain that one? Please


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

ezbite said:


> By golly you're right and I'm wrong. You did ask for any experience and not my opinion. I've experienced being checked many time comming off the lake and never been issued a ticket or warning because I followed the law and didn't over bag. Your statement about keeping 30 walleye is different than keeping an extra perch or crappie has me baffled. Would you like to explain that one? Please


As for the 30 walleye comment, that would be an obvious case of blatantly breaking the law to keep more eyes then you know you are supposed to. As for the one extra perch/crappie, yes you are still breaking the law but as opposed to the walleye, it was most likely not done purposefully and will not harm the fishery as much as taking way over your limit of walleye. The walleye situation would be violating both the letter and the spirit of the law whereas the perch/crappie would be more against just the letter of the law

And once again, I know that even one fish over the limit is against the law and you should take every precaution to avoid doing that. I am not debating that whatsoever, and yes there are numerous ways to keep track. I was just wondering if anyone had that happen to them and what the result was And for all of you perfect anglers out there that are so quick to jump on anyone "breaking the law", there are a lot of things that are against the law that people break every day (not that it makes it right) , for instance I guarantee every one of you, has at one point, whether on purpose or not, has gone at least 1 mph over the speed limit, which would be breaking the law. 

A wildlife officer would be well withing there rights to fine/ticket you for being one fish over and I get that. Once again I was just asking if anyone was in that situation, but somehow ended up having my integrity, honor and character questioned by people that don't even know me. Sure I could shrug it off, but it is much more fun to go back and forth on a thread


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

profisher5 said:


> no they don't count every fish,they watch you do it.


I've had my cooler counted probably close to half a dozen times and I've never once had to count them myself in front of the officer. Everytime they just popped open the cooler, put on a pair of gloves and dug in... on Lake Erie anyway. 

I carry a 5 gallon bucket and a pair of gloves to recount them now. Those fins can get you when you're spending that extra 3-4 minutes, per limit to count out 30 or 90 Perch... I just happened to have a past experience with breaking the law and thought I'd chime in to help answer your question..


----------



## walli (Aug 19, 2006)

I will tell you a better story,about 10 yrs. ago me and my buddy were fishing near the reefs up at Erie with camper on Truck. We caught 4 eyes and decided to head to Lorain for the next mornings fishing. we went out of Lorain the next day caught our limit headed in Game warden stopped us counted our 10 eyes and asked if we had any more, I said we had 4 frozen from the night before. he asked if we could prove if we were up at the reefs , the night before. it cost us $80 each.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Socom said:


> Once again I was just asking if anyone was in that situation, but somehow ended up having my integrity, honor and character questioned by people


I don't see very many comments that call your integrity, honor, character, or anything else into question. I don't know you, but it sounded to me like you were trying to avoid getting into trouble by making a _preventable _mistake. So, you got your question answered (by Parmabass) and advice from fellow fishermen on how to _prevent _it from happening to you. 

I don't think anyone here is assuming that you, specifically, are trying to cheat the system. That wasn't my assumption at all.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> Those fins can get you when you're spending that extra 3-4 minutes, per limit to count out 30 or 90 Perch....



LOL, that's great, I wondered when you were going to start taking shots at me now that george isn't around for you to take them at.

socom, I was being general when I said "your" either being irresponsable or trying to pull a fast one keeping more than the limit. Wasn't Ment to be a statement accusing you of anything.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We got lucky jiggin for eyes this spring.....we had 6 people on the boat and were NAILING the eyes.....we kept on culling the fish in and out for better eaters and ended up bringing in one over our total limit....felt terrible for doing it but we were all so excited to be on the fish that good and it was our mistake. Sad thing is, we counted the fish before we headed to the dock and still miscounted so u hafta be extremely careful.....I dont think the GW woulda been lenient on us with an eye over a perch.....


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Talk about a pointless thread. How hard is it to count? Anyone who gets caught being over should get fined. Plane and simple.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

well sum of us are not of your superior mental ability and are capable of mistakes ,but thanks for your positive comment....(talk about pointless)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread has definately run it's course.


----------

